# Wax Question.



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Works the same as wax+cork.

One application might last you a day.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

im not very familiar with that either =\ , i usually only do wax + iron

nvm i understand, its just like rubbing it in the base right? should i need to buffer it with like a scotch pad or anything? or just rub it in with the applicator?

&thanks for the tip L.I


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> K, so I bought a little tune up kit that came with a gummy stone, a pocket size tool mechanism, and a puck of Dakine wax. However, the wax is like some 'Dakine Afterburner Paste Wax'. The instructions for it say: Apply wax to base and polish with applicator (it comes with the applicator), keep away from heat.
> 
> Here's a link to a picture of the wax: http://www.alpinesportsoutlet.com/images/Product/icon/1196.gif
> 
> So obviously this is a different type of wax than the one you would use with the iron. Anyone know much about this type of wax? I've never used this type before. Is it good?



Rub on wax is worthless. Especially the liquid/paste stuff one application might last a couple of runs .


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

meh, i bought the tuning kit mainly for the little tool and gummy stone anyways, so i'll just use up all the paste wax andthen switch over to hot wax again; thanks for info guys


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

There are a couple threads running now about cold wax you rub on... I'm wondering, should you do a base-clean between using these two very different kinds of wax? 

Also, just throwing this question out there, I read on another thread that kerosene is a good, cheap substitute for base cleaner -- has anyone used kerosene? One of my roommates used it to clean some parts of his integra's engine. He said it worked really well, but he smelled flammable for days. Anyone, any input?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't use kerosene. If you're going to base clean, use a soft wire brush and the hot wax method or a citrus cleaner.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is buffering with like a scotch brite pad needed after rubbing in the wax?


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

ah i see.... then in that case, could i just use like a wet face towel and just wipe the base a bit?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> In general, I do not recommend doing a base clean any more than absolutely necessary due to excessive contaminates. Ptex is designed to absorb wax and the base gets better and better the more it is waxed. Base cleaning removes it all and you start with a dry, untreated base.


It's not like I'm itching to inhale toxic chems or anything, in fact the less work I have to put into the pre-wax steps the more time I'll have to baby my board with wax. But after last spring's mushy riding I can see I've definitely got stains and crap embedded in the wax on my board. So should I start fresh or just layer the new wax on top?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there anything you don't know??


----------

